# dexter has hurt his back leg and limping



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ive had a look at it and he is ok with me touching it and sometimes he walks on it he periscopes on it so pretty sure he hasnt broken it.
ive spoken to someone who said he probably pulled a muscle in his recent binkyathon (tuesday) as he was running around like a nutter and jumping into the wall etc.
i googled limping back leg and found this article 
Rabbits: Limping rabbit, rabbit one, bone id

so think he has hit it or pulled muscle as like that article says ive also pulled the leg about with no responce from him at all, ive bathed it too and cant see any cut or thorn etc.
if he no better in couple days i will take to vets, i hope he ok tho as he is such a baby to me i craddle him like a baby too lol


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

Poor Dexter. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no poor Dexter!! Hope he gets better soon!!

Sounds like Stan the other day!! Vinny came upstairs and said "i think Stan has just really hurst himself" my heart dropped and i straight away thought oh no not another Dave!! But he had been running and binkying so much and quickly that he banged his back legs and was limping on them but he stayed in his cage for a bit and lied down and then he was fine but he keeps doing it! I think he forgets he has back legs and goes a bit mad and then hursts himself!! Silly babies!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Oh no poor Dexter!! Hope he gets better soon!!
> 
> Sounds like Stan the other day!! Vinny came upstairs and said "i think Stan has just really hurst himself" my heart dropped and i straight away thought oh no not another Dave!! But he had been running and binkying so much and quickly that he banged his back legs and was limping on them but he stayed in his cage for a bit and lied down and then he was fine but he keeps doing it! I think he forgets he has back legs and goes a bit mad and then hursts himself!! Silly babies!!


ive got him in the kitchen at mo do you think i should put him in his hutch as its smaller and he will rest more?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> ive got him in the kitchen at mo do you think i should put him in his hutch as its smaller and he will rest more?


Thats what we did with Stan just to make sure that he wasnt running aorund more and rested it for a while then he came out and he was back to normal!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ive put him in his hutch and he has suggled up on his fleece bed so hoping the rest will help him.
how long did stan take to stop limping?


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Poor Dex...hope it rectifies itself!
Let us know how he gets on! xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> ive put him in his hutch and he has suggled up on his fleece bed so hoping the rest will help him.
> how long did stan take to stop limping?


It only took him about an hour or so after he had chilled out a bit but every now and again he would walk a but funny that night but back to normal now but he does bang his legs quite a lot its worrying!!


----------

